# Space Marine action game developed by Relic



## BLvice (Mar 20, 2009)

Now I'm sure many of you have seen old pre-alpha footage of the game known as "Space Marine" floating around on youtube. Heres the link if you haven't.






This footage was considered only a test project for a new graphics engine and its capabilities. However a new, legitimate trailer has been revealed in the past few weeks. The new trailer is here.

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-warhammer-40-000/50453

The game seems to have evolved from the original game play shown above. It is being developed by Relic (DOW 1 and DOW 2) and published by THQ. 

As a quick side note Ultramarines have been stated to be a place holder chapter. It will likely feature them or a conglomerate of chapters. Also, no info as to whether the game will feature more than just space marines and orks. I can safely assume there will be more depth than that.

EDIT: E3 09 interview courtesy of Gamespot. 

http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/rpg...11532/warhammer-40-000-space-marine-interview


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Tyranids have been confirmed and can be seen in the trailer.


----------



## BLvice (Mar 20, 2009)

Really? Were in the trailer? I dont doubt you its just I dont have the keen eyes to pick them out.


----------



## HivefleetIngensus (Mar 3, 2009)

When you see the titan at the end, there is a carnifex on the left, and I *think* there is a bio-titan in the background. Not sure about the latter, though.

Edit: The part I'm talking about is apparently in a different trailer version for the game (its still the one by relic).


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

i didn't see any titan at all, it was orks, orks and then some more orks. i think you guys must have seen a different trailer. go to the website (i think its up) but if not IGN and Gamespot would probably be a better source for trailers


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

The same trailer has been posted a few times. Nothing new. Searching before creating a new thread saves repetition.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I can see a titan, some orks, a predator (presumed destroyed), and some marines but no carnifex.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

I didnt see any Carnifex or a titan for that matter either. my eyes arent great either so i odnt doubt its there. regardless the game looks really fun IMO.


----------



## NightHaunter (Jul 12, 2009)

It looks good enough but I hope they take out all the slo mo deaths by the time its finished. They're cool the first three times, then they just get OLD.


----------



## NightHaunter (Jul 12, 2009)

By slo mo deaths, I mean like cinematic kills btw!


----------



## dragont111 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have seen a trailer as well. It may have been the one on youtube but on a different site but it shows chaos marines, the character appears to be a crimson fist and the slow mo deaths should be kept as there are apparently going to be hundreds of variations. Also it is all actual gameplay. Albeit first prototype build but still I reckon it will be out by christmas.


----------



## exsanguis (Jun 15, 2009)

Is this coming to PC?


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

The original has been junked for the version created by Relic entertainment. ETA 2010. Ultrasmurfs and Orks have only been seen in the trailer. The part with the titan is where the planetary bombardment strkes the background (which is oh so cool BTW) No carnifex though, only orksez. There' s been talk on other threads like this that we want Chaos Marines & bugs too, but no one knows anything officially. Relic will not leak anything :angry: We must be patient. PS3 and Xbox360 only for now


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

exsanguis said:


> Is this coming to PC?



Nope sorry it's only comeing out for XBOX 360 and PS3.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Dude I saw a trailer on youtube Nids are in it


----------



## BLvice (Mar 20, 2009)

A few updates stated by the developer. 

-The game focuses heavily on character customization allowing to fight how you want to. 

-Platforms: PS3 XBOX360

-Relic has hinted at a largely co-op experience, stating that a Warhammer 40k game lacking multiplayer would not do the brand name justice.


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

I really hope this game is good, I've been holding out for something like it for some time. This and the supposed 40K mmo :biggrin:


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Chocobuncle said:


> Dude I saw a trailer on youtube Nids are in it


I just watched it again. Where the Ork boss and his lil orksez are standing over a junked dreadnought. I looked all over and didn't see 1 nid. Nevermind a Carnifex. Don't get me wrong I love the bugs and I hope Relic puts them in this game. Tell me where you saw the Tyranids in that scene.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

I have seen the Bug that is being referred to. It appears at the end of the trailer during the orbital strike over towards the left. I did, however, see it on an older trailer and haven't seen it on any of the current trailers.


----------



## BLvice (Mar 20, 2009)

During an interview with one of the lead developers it is mentioned that one with quick eyes might be able to pick out a few surprises in the trailer. 

http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/rpg...11532/warhammer-40-000-space-marine-interview


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

don't know if this is news, check out: http://www.thqstudioaustralia.com/ and go to jobs.
For xbox 360 and ps3.

THQ Australia has moved offices, and I have to go recover their phone system from the old office.

I wonder if I'm allowed any...'looting'...


----------



## Allos (Nov 5, 2007)

The Trailer posted on the thq site is not the full length on they showed at a con or maybe it was e3. The extended on had the titan shooting at a carnifex in the background before the orbital bombardment went off.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

OK my bad I found it on youtube. Saw the fex get knocked the fuck out. I retract my previous statements. 
More bad guys means more fun =D
Did anyone also notice a lot of plasma weapon fire behind the marine as he is charging with his Thunder Hammer into the ork horde? 
Orks don't have hand held zap gunz yet do they??


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

saw the Titan, but there is not carnifex. i looked it over many times and i cant see it. Titans are much much larger than a fex and seeing how small the titan was the fex would be impossible to see. maybe im watching the wrong version but in every version ive seen on youtube i havent seen the beastie bugsies


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I've included a link to a picture that shows the carnifex- it's pretty poor quality so it may not be that clear what it is but I saw the same thing in the most recent trailer. Link


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

There is a Carnifex, although I think a Titan should be able to beat down a Carni a hell of a lot easier that it was doing in the demonstration. I can't wait to see more of this game.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Go on youtube and look up the extended E3 trailer. It starts off with one of the creators from relic explaining the game. It's poor quality but it's a lot longer and has different footage too. The fex is on the left as the camera rises above the Ultramarines' banner overlooking the battlefield. The titan blasts it then the camera switches.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

ok i see it now:victory: thanks


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

this looks like it has potential! Though i think it'll be ace! Has alot of God of War feeling to it!


----------

